# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  اعلانات غريبة ومضحكة

## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم  *مجموعة  اعلانات  غريبة  في   زمن  الغرائب*                لاتعليق

----------

